
Couples are having less sex, study finds - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_08e673cb31c50b421499e16fecc1a76d
======
tombert
I do have to smirk slightly, since a common complaint that I hear from people
critical of millennials is that "everything is about sex these days!" as some
sort of thinly-veiled way of dismissing people of a certain age group, when
the facts seem to indicate that that simply isn't the case.

Anyway, I do have to wonder _why_ this is happening? Is it due to the fact
that there's less lead exposure, or is it just easier to find other stuff to
do nowadays (which I realize sounds facetious but I don't intend it to be).

Anecdotally (which I realize means nothing in regards to science), I've
noticed that I tend to have less of a libido when I am less physically active
and/or I'm eating less healthily. I wonder if something like obesity rates
have been directly correlated.

~~~
coldtea
> _I do have to smirk slightly, since a common complaint that I hear from
> people critical of millennials is that "everything is about sex these days!"
> as some sort of thinly-veiled way of dismissing people of a certain age
> group, when the facts seem to indicate that that simply isn't the case._

Actually, it can very well be that "everything is about sex" for a group of
people, precisely when that group of people have less sex than ever.

(Overcompensation and all that).

~~~
Bartweiss
There are a bunch of studies over the last decade or so finding that teens
(i.e. teens to ~28 year olds today) have shifted the balance of their social
interactions away from in-person contact to online communication.

If the same thing goes for sexual topics, that would quite neatly explain this
pair of interactions. Debating sex on social media or posting adult content
online is publicly visible, hence "people are sexualizing everything these
days!", but it's plausibly also an replacement outlet for what isn't happening
in person.

(The other, simpler, take is that online accessibility just means we see an
increasing amount of _everything_ , even if the number of people involved is
declining.)

------
beaner
Isn't the wide availability of internet pornography an obvious theory for one
potential factor?

------
nervousvarun
Gotta ask. Any relationship here with the global declining sperm counts?

~~~
burfog
That, the obesity, and the declining testosterone would all be related.

The testosterone decline: [https://uk.reuters.com/article/health-testosterone-
levels-dc...](https://uk.reuters.com/article/health-testosterone-levels-
dc/mens-testosterone-levels-declined-in-last-20-years-idUKKIM16976320061031)

We've already found BPA (a plasticizer) and Atrazine (an herbacide) to have
feminizing effects. Other plasticizers show signs of being worse. This stuff
is everywhere.

------
pieterjands
> Men burned more than women, at about 100 calories versus 69.

I chuckled.

------
thowthisaway
It's because society keeps emasculating men.

~~~
beaner
This sounds like a theory without evidence, but it would be interesting to
actually study.

